# Stripped drive axle on Simplicity 5212.5



## pelhamjeff (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi folks, I wonder if anybody here could help me get my old 5212.5 cutting again..2 weeks ago she just stopped pulling. I checked all the simple things and then I removed the transaxle and tore it down. It turns out that the left drive axle is stripped in the side gear of the differential. I actually think the gear is ok but the splines are just gone from the axle itself. I am having trouble finding that axle but hopefully somebody on here has one they would sell. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mycrossover (Sep 26, 2018)

pelhamjeff said:


> Hi folks, I wonder if anybody here could help me get my old 5212.5 cutting again..2 weeks ago she just stopped pulling. I checked all the simple things and then I removed the transaxle and tore it down. It turns out that the left drive axle is stripped in the side gear of the differential. I actually think the gear is ok but the splines are just gone from the axle itself. I am having trouble finding that axle but hopefully somebody on here has one they would sell. Thanks in advance!


Have you tried the various online sites that advertise large stocks of Simplicity parts?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blades (Sep 27, 2018)

I would be hitting up the used mower shops and cl ads for same- 5117 should be same rear end


----------



## pelhamjeff (Sep 27, 2018)

I can find the axle for $100 or so but I would rather try to find a used one. I think my transaxle is a peerless 3126. Axle # is 774499 (tecumseh #)


----------



## quantico (Dec 30, 2019)

You could post a message on simple tractors.. a simplicty garden tractor forum.. i have met great folks there.. i have 2 old sunstars. I have had up to 9 tractors at a time , decided to reclaim garage space to play with my old bmw 3 series instead of storing old tractors.


----------

